

Ask HN: Local HN Directory? - bherms

Has anyone put something together yet that allows HN users to list where they live so that you can find others in your area to network with?  I know we can use meetup to create local HN meetup groups, but I feel like it would be nice to get a quick list of people near me.  Sort of a hnofficehours type thing, but localized.<p>If not, I'm thinking about hacking something like this together next week.  The gf is out of town so I'll have some extra time, haha :)<p>If anyone else is interested in this idea, let me know in the comments or shoot me an email directly.  If you have any ideas or requests, let me know that too.<p>bradley (period) t (period) herman [at] gMail
======
cryptoz
I think <http://www.hackernewsers.com/> does that.

~~~
bherms
Nice... I figured there would probably be something like that out there.

